# Reptile Express vs Ship Your Reptiles



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi. I was wondering if it would be better to ship a small tort through Reptile Express or Ship Your Reptiles. I know that Reptile Express tends to be a little cheaper, but I would love to hear some opinions. If there are other options that work well than please let me know. There is a poll along with this post if you would rather answer that way. Thanks.


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi. I was wondering if it would be better to ship a small tort through Reptile Express or Ship Your Reptiles. I know that Reptile Express tends to be a little cheaper, but I would love to hear some opinions. If there are other options that work well than please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 18, 2016)

I have used Superior Shipping Supplies pretty much exclusively. Mostly regards their customer service. The woman who answeres the phone is very helpful, I forget her name.

I made this choice of shippers because at a few shows I tried to find and talk to someone at Ship Your Reptiles, they had a booth, but it never had a person in it, until near the end of the day, and the impression I got was not good for the brief conversation had. The owner of SSS was there at his booth, and was informative to talk to, and a friendly person too.

I never really tried to sort out the price break, they are all FedEx consolidators. Full retail FedEx is usually about $65 to $80 for most things I ship overnight, but with Superior it's often right about $45 or a bit less. The one time there was a delivery delay for a day, I got a refund.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 18, 2016)

How'd you get three of these???


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jan 18, 2016)

Will said:


> How'd you get three of these???



This thread posted three times because it said it failed to post so I tried again. It ended up posting multiple on accident.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 18, 2016)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> This thread posted three times because it said it failed to post so I tried again. It ended up posting multiple on accident.


I've ended up with the same result once. Sorta funny, it certainly made your thread noticeable. I hope to see more responses. This is an important topic, never bad to be repeated if already done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

We would love to have your support at ShipYourReptiles.com. 

We are the industry leader in reptile shipping, and I think we provide the best customer service in the business. We have staffers on hand Monday through Friday from 7am to 6pm MST, available at 303-730-2125 and [email protected]. 

We advertise with the Tortoise Forum, we actively support TTPG and theTurtleRoom as well, along with many turtle and tortoise breeders, through both ShipYourReptiles and our site The Reptile Report. 

We are also big supporters and donators to USARK, who work hard to protect the future of our hobby and business for everyone. 

We are the only ones to offer On-Time and Live Arrival Insurance, and if rate is a concern, drop us a line, we offer custom rates according to volume and need. 

We work hard for your support, and we work hard to support you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

Will said:


> I have used Superior Shipping Supplies pretty much exclusively. Mostly regards their customer service. The woman who answeres the phone is very helpful, I forget her name.
> 
> I made this choice of shippers because at a few shows I tried to find and talk to someone at Ship Your Reptiles, they had a booth, but it never had a person in it, until near the end of the day, and the impression I got was not good for the brief conversation had. The owner of SSS was there at his booth, and was informative to talk to, and a friendly person too.
> 
> I never really tried to sort out the price break, they are all FedEx consolidators. Full retail FedEx is usually about $65 to $80 for most things I ship overnight, but with Superior it's often right about $45 or a bit less. The one time there was a delivery delay for a day, I got a refund.



Sorry you didn't see us at the show you attended Will. We don't do a ton of shows. We only actively ship from two shows, Daytona and Fall Tinley Park. They are the only ones with even a hint of a need for shipping from the show. Those are the two shows we will def have more than one staffer at, including constant table presence.

We sometimes attend other shows, including the Reptile Super Shows, but those are different for us. As are smaller shows we may be at. Some show promoters do a table setup for us and put out fliers, and we aren't even there. 

Since we don't sell product or services at those shows, we don't have a lot of staff there, and as mentioned, sometimes not at all. I'm Robyn, and I travel to some of the shows, like the Reptile Super Show. But it is more effective for me to just walk the show and chat folks up directly, as opposed to sitting behind a lonely table with no live animals or other draw. I can reach 10 times as many people, so I freestyle a number of those shows. Perhaps that is why you didn't see anyone at the table, I was out working. 

Our staff excels at great customer service. But reptile shows are not our spot of execution, our spot is everyday shipping of live reptiles and merchandise. That is what the staff is there and ready for. You should give us a try, I think you will like the experience, the features, the customer service, and the reliability and usefulness of the SYR site!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry you didn't see us at the show you attended Will. We don't do a ton of shows. We only actively ship from two shows, Daytona and Fall Tinley Park. They are the only ones with even a hint of a need for shipping from the show. Those are the two shows we will def have more than one staffer at, including constant table presence.
> 
> We sometimes attend other shows, including the Reptile Super Shows, but those are different for us. As are smaller shows we may be at. Some show promoters do a table setup for us and put out fliers, and we aren't even there.
> 
> ...



I am talking specifically about the Fall (Nov) 2013 Reptile Super Show In San Diego. Maybe I confused you all with one of the other three consolidators. There were a few people with T-Shirt/Polo shirts with company logo, and I was "just not cool" as I expressed an interest in why the actual booth was empty, well - they were all promoting USARK. 

The guy Running SSS was walking around introducing himself to many vendors, including myself at my booth at that show, and talkied about what he did , how many 10's of thousands of packages he managed through the FedEx system. I guess he was a FedEx regional manager or something like that. And as a consolidator he handled live food freight and tropical fish, insects etc. 

Maybe your company is as good or better. Thanks for participating in TFO. Just so we are on square I do support USARK, and I may even be cool.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2016)

I had occasion this week to receive a small leopard tortoise, shipped overnight from southern california through Ship Your Reptiles.com. I received the little tortoise in very good condition and was extremely pleased with the shipping container and the way the tortoise was packed inside. There was even a little heat packet taped to the underside of the lid that was still giving off heat. The box was professional and easily identified the live animal within. Good job to both the shipper and to ship your reptiles!


----------



## Carol S (Jan 21, 2016)

I ship my Russian hatchlings through ShipYourReptiles and I am extremely happy with the service I receive from them. Their Customer Service Department is also wonderful.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm having doubts about @Will & his coolness though.


----------

